# Bought a new toy today



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

I bought a G17 Gen3 today. Could've had a Gen4 but, besides being cheaper, I liked the trigger and the grip texture of the Gen3 better. The grip fits my hand perfectly so I don't need the extra back straps, and I can always buy an extra mag. I don't know when I'll get to the range with it but you can be sure I will the first chance I get. Question: I've been using Rem-Oil exclusively on my Beretta 92 with good results. Can I stick with it or would you recommend something else? I know you're only supposed to lightly lube a Glock in just a few places. Not what I'm used to with the Beretta.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

joepeat said:


> I bought a G17 Gen3 today. Could've had a Gen4 but, besides being cheaper, I liked the trigger and the grip texture of the Gen3 better. The grip fits my hand perfectly so I don't need the extra back straps, and I can always buy an extra mag. I don't know when I'll get to the range with it but you can be sure I will the first chance I get. Question: I've been using Rem-Oil exclusively on my Beretta 92 with good results. Can I stick with it or would you recommend something else? I know you're only supposed to lightly lube a Glock in just a few places. Not what I'm used to with the Beretta.


Rem-Oil is pretty good. You might want to use some Hoppe's Gun Grease on the slide rails. It's close to that copper colored stuff that Glock uses. Other than the back straps and grip texture they really are the same gun as the Gen 4. I've got both and bought what was available at the time. I really don't prefer one over the other. I just picked up a G43 on Saturday and am waiting to get a "Pyramid" aluminum trigger from "The Glockstore" for it. I've added those to all my Glock's. I just hate that "cheapy" plastic one that comes stock. I'm not looking to change the trigger pull just the trigger.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

As for lubrication for your new Glock, this kinda depends quite a bit on what purpose the gun is to be put. If it is a range gun, any quality gun lube will be fine. However if you are of a mind to carry that gun, I highly recommend a high quality dry lube such as Hornady's One Shot. This product tested as one of the best lubes to use on a gun that is exposed to a number of foul things. And since it is a dry lube, it attracts a minimum amount of dust, dirt, and other debris.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

These guys (^) covered it pretty well.

I've used BreakFree CLP, Rem-Oil, various light machine oils, and Mobile 1 synthetic motor oil, all with good results. Whatever you decide to use, apply it in accordance with the instruction manual (as you noted, lubing a Glock IS a bit different than many other pistols), and also take note of the areas you should NOT lubricate, as well (firing-pin/striker assembly and the tunnel it rides in, for instance).

I would also point out that the Glock manual says to clean and lubricate the pistol BEFORE the first time you fire it. The "oily stuff" that is liberally applied at the factory is mostly there to prevent rust, NOT reduce friction, and I know a few folks that ignored the manual recommendations and had functioning problems during their first range trip. There's no way to know for sure if the lack of cleaning and lubricating was the primary cause of the stoppages, one of several contributing factors (weak/crappy ammo can have the same affect), or not a factor at all, but after each pistol was cleaned and lubed properly it ran fine with the same ammo, so draw your own conclusions.

Good luck and good shooting, and enjoy that new Glock!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

joepeat said:


> I bought a G17 Gen3 today. Could've had a Gen4 but, besides being cheaper, I liked the trigger and the grip texture of the Gen3 better. The grip fits my hand perfectly so I don't need the extra back straps, and I can always buy an extra mag. I don't know when I'll get to the range with it but you can be sure I will the first chance I get. Question: I've been using Rem-Oil exclusively on my Beretta 92 with good results. Can I stick with it or would you recommend something else? I know you're only supposed to lightly lube a Glock in just a few places. Not what I'm used to with the Beretta.


Nice! I'm like you...that is I kinda prefer the Gen 3 over the Gen 4.


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

Congrats on the new toy! I have had a g19 gen4 for almost 3 years now. I preferred the new style grip over the gen3,although it seems most people do not. Different strokes for different folks. I have never had a single issue with my polymer gun. What I really appreciate on the glocks is their utter simplicity. I by no stretch of the imagination,am a competent gunsmith. However,almost anyone should be able to completely strip down a glock for cleaning,repairs,upgrades,etc.I have a decent variety of semi auto pistols from several manufacturers and the glock is by far the easiest to work on. Hope you enjoy your new glock as much as I do mine!


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

I haven't shot it yet, but have been getting plenty of practice with field-stripping and dry-firing (with snap caps, even though snap caps are probably not necessary I want to baby my new toy). One thing I do that goes against the manual is after reassembling after a field strip I leave the trigger in the forward position. The reason I do this is to get into the habit of looking for the position of the trigger each time I pick it up knowing there could be a round in the chamber. This forces me to always pick it up with my index finger on the frame away from the trigger, something I'm not used to with a DA/SA pistol with an external safety (which I always keep engaged).

BTW in case anyone was wondering, even though I'm calling it such I don't consider any firearm a toy, and certainly not polymer-framed pistols. I love my new Glock!


----------

